# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Сексуальный фетишизм

## Irina

*Что такое фетишизм? Этот термин происходит от французского слова "fetiche" — "талисман" и означает поклонение неодушевленным предметам.*

Сексуальный фетишизм — явление особое. В современной сексологии оно понимается как сексуальное поведение, при котором "источником и стимулом для полового влечения становятся неодушевлённые предметы" (Википедия).

Предметы фетишизма могут использоваться по-разному: их рассматривают, к ним прикасаются, вдыхают их запах, прикладывают к интимным частям тела… В какой-то мере фетишизм свойствен многим из нас. Но иногда он принимает и серьезные формы.

Объектами внимания фетишистов могут стать самые разные вещи.

*Одежда
*
Наверное, у многих из нас когда-то возникало желание прикоснуться к одежде возлюбленного, вдохнуть ее неповторимый и индивидуальный запах… Я знала одну девушку, которой часто приходилось расставаться со своим партнером по причине его частых и длительных командировок, и она, скучая о нем, носила его свитера и рубашки… По аналогии вспоминается Варька из романа Михаила Шолохова "Поднятая целина", которая млеет над потной рубашкой Давыдова… Ну чем не фетишизм?

Самый популярный вид одежды для фетишистов – нижнее белье. В его список входят колготки, чулки, лифчики, трусики… А еще фетишем часто становится обувь. Вспомним хотя бы старинный обычай пить шампанское из туфельки возлюбленной…

Кстати, именно фетишизм лежит в основе многих сексуальных ролевых игр, где возбуждение стимулирует непривычная одежда на партнере.

Совсем другое дело, когда интерес фетишиста вызывает одежда постороннего человека. В Японии, например, предприимчивые студентки упаковывают свои нестираные, простите за подробности, трусики в герметичные пакеты и отдают в специальные магазины. Этот товар пользуется большим спросом у фетишистов. Особенно ценными считаются трусики, к которым прилагается фотография владелицы.

Отдельная история — фетишисты, помешанные на нижнем белье знаменитостей. Один эротический журнал составил рейтинг знаменитостей, чьи трусы крадут чаще всего. Возглавил этот рейтинг футболист Дэвид Бэкхем, а из прекрасной половины на вершине списка оказались Кристина Агилера, Пэрис Хилтон, Джанет Джексон и Шарлиз Терон. Многие фетишисты становятся завсегдатаями аукционов, на которых распродаются вещи известных людей. Например, трусы Орландо Блума были куплены на одном из аукционов его немолодой поклонницей за 20 тысяч долларов.

*Части тела*

Особое пристрастие к отдельным частям человеческого тела тоже относят к фетишизму. Это могут быть волосы или ноги и так далее. Например, я знала мужчину, которого интересовали исключительно рыжеволосые дамы. То есть цвет волос для него был фетишем, и этот фетиш доминировал над любыми другими качествами партнерши.

*Фотографии*

Многие фанаты звезд, собирающие фотографии своих кумиров и медитирующие над ними, тоже относятся к фетишистам.

Крайняя степень этого явления выглядит как "самоудовлетворение над фотографией". Известно, что многие подростки мастурбируют над фотоснимками обнаженных женщин, но, когда мужчины продолжают увлекаться этим и во взрослой жизни, тут есть о чем задуматься.
*
Манекены, статуи, здания
*
Сексуальное влечение к манекенам и статуям называется агальматофилией. А некоторые влюбляются… в здания. Так, одна шведка была влюблена в Берлинскую стену, а одна немка - в Башни-близнецы в Нью-Йорке. Когда эти объекты были разрушены, женщины испытали глубочайшую депрессию. Один немец ходил на свидания к паровозу, а его соотечественница — к металлообрабатывающему станку.

*Материалы*

Приятные чувства от прикосновения к тем или иным материалам испытывают многие из нас. Взять, например, шелк. Интересно, что некоторые говорят о "шелковом фетишизме", когда возбуждение — следствие созерцания и ношения шелковой одежды. Известно и такое явление, как дорафилия, обозначающее возбуждение от кожаных или меховых вещей.

*Предметы*

Некоторые наделяют свои автомобили человеческими качествами. Сейчас эта мода перешла и на компьютеры. Фетишем могут быть также всякие сувенирчики-игрушечки.

*Объекты природы*

Термин дендрофилия обозначает сексуальное влечение к деревьям. Как-то читала в Сети про одного мужчину, который обнажался и терся телом о ствол. Такой способ он избрал для лечения радикулита, но все же испытывал при этом сексуальное возбуждение.

Всё перечисленное - лишь малая часть разновидностей фетишизма. Есть, например, такие ужасные его виды, как копрофилия и урофилия — тяга к испражнениям. Или пиролагния, когда фетишем является огонь и его действие, и многие другие.

Так что фетишизм фетишизму рознь. Это и норма, и отклонение.

Автор: Екатерина Щеглова
Источник: superstyle.ru

----------


## AKON

Помню как-то смотрел "Запретную Зону" и там было расследование какое-то и мужик продавал женские трусики фетишистам вдыхавшим их запах, а в итоге после расследования оказалось что трусики женские, но носили их совсем не женщины, а потные молодые парни после тренировки, чуть потерлись об них и 10у.е. в кармане  а цены за них платили неплохие.

А про себя...нет не думаю что я фетишист, может в некоторых случаях когда бережешь чтото, но не до выше пересказанного и перечисленного.

----------

